# Is this a little better? CC Please



## lildlege1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok here is another is it a little better?
1.


----------



## lildlege1 (Nov 30, 2010)

No Editing done that is why the tree is in the picture.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2010)

What do you mean to say? WITH editing done, the tree would no longer be there? Wouldn't that take editing a little far - as you could have stepped to the side and take a photo of the sky without any bit of tree in the first place!? !?!
(Well, actually, I'm sure you don't mean to say this!)

The sky is a lovely blue and I feel the remaining reddish-brown leaves in the tree provide a pleasant contrast. Only little bit that might want to be cloned out is the evergreen on the right.


----------



## lildlege1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes. I agree as these are also part of my first shots with a digital and didnt even see that limb  there!
Yes I didnt do anything with the photo is what I meant.


----------



## lildlege1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea and I guess your right ! If only I could See !!


----------

